# Tuna 1 mile off beach.



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

Tuna 1 mile off beach.

Can anyone verify the report?:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Off the beach where...........not around here except maybe a stray


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

The report was from Cap't Sal Cursi (Capt sal cathy sea charters), at a place called Sandy Hook NJ http://www.njfishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28051


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

emal7717 said:


> The report was from Cap't Sal Cursi (Capt sal cathy sea charters), at a place called Sandy Hook NJ http://www.njfishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28051


Yeah that's north of here. That happens from time to time.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yeah that's north of here. That happens from time to time.


Wow, thats cool. A guy with a 21 footer can even get in on the action.

Im new to the whole surf / ocean fishing. Came from Michigan where we fished the great lakes...There its dangerous, with not only the storms that pop up, but the cold water. Even in the summer its tough to go swimming as the water is not often above 68 degrees, most of the time well below that.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emal7717 said:


> Wow, thats cool. A guy with a 21 footer can even get in on the action.


So what are you saying a guy with a 17 footer cant get in on the action ? Heck I know guys who Kayak that far .


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

hengstthomas said:


> So what are you saying a guy with a 17 footer cant get in on the action ? Heck I know guys who Kayak that far .


Its not that a 17' boat cant do it, but why sit in your buddies lap?

Now as far as a kayak...when I was stationed at USCG Station Soo there was a group that came up there and were Kayaking around Pictured Rocks Nat Lakeshore. A squall came up and the seas went from 0' - 2' to 7' - 10' with a space of less than 4 seconds in between whitecaps.

Of the 4 people that were Kayaking, we found 1 clinging to a rock suffering from Hypothermia - in August! of the others, they found 1 other washed up onshore...the other two they never found (Legend has it that Lake Superior never gives up her dead) In fact due to the extreme cold water, the bodies decompose at a very slow rate.

The Ocean is far more predictable, but on the other hand Dead is Dead...Kayaking in 7' - 10' seas shows that those 3 people decided to take themselves out of the shallow end of the gene pool.

Big boats cant see Kayaks, or small craft for that matter. If you factor in Alcohol consumption then its an accident looking for a place to happen.

Imagine Snookie from "Jersey Shore" behind the wheel of a 35' cigarette topgun running at wide open throttle...would you trust your life to her seamanship skills?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emal7717 said:


> Its not that a 17' boat cant do it, but why sit in your buddies lap?


 So now you think a 17" boat doesnt have room for 2 ?

I am sure your gonna tell me another off topic story 

I'm done and will put this to rest as you've stated "Your new to this"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"The Ocean is far more predictable"

I beg to differ. i have been caught in some s**t seas that came out of no where in both the bay AND the ocean. Not as predictable as one may think.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rude, you are probably correct as I do not have any experience with the ocean. As far as the size and length of boat its really irrelevant, just used the Number 21 as an example of being able to use a small craft to reach the fish. However 17' is a little too small for my liking. 

If some guy wants to take himself out of the shallow end of the gene pool - who am I to stand in his way? for those who would do this...please do us all a favor and go out in whatever you can find - I could really care less


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

emal7717 said:


> Rude, you are probably correct as I do not have any experience with the ocean. As far as the size and length of boat its really irrelevant, just used the Number 21 as an example of being able to use a small craft to reach the fish. However 17' is a little too small for my liking.
> 
> If some guy wants to take himself out of the shallow end of the gene pool - who am I to stand in his way? for those who would do this...please do us all a favor and go out in whatever you can find - I could really care less


I agree. Ya dont wanna take a small craft in rough seas. I have been in a 17ft with 3 and it was't too bad. Wouldn't any more than that. But I do understand where you're coming from.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emal7717 said:


> If some guy wants to take himself out of the shallow end of the gene pool - who am I to stand in his way? for those who would do this...please do us all a favor and go out in whatever you can find - I could really care less


There is a guy North of you that paddles a Kayak out and catches TUNA .. 5 plus miles off the beach .. You also got Jetskibrian .. I guess you think hes nuts too huh ?
Not everyone is a whimp 

If you picked the number 21 as an "Example" then why make the comment about sitting in someones lap ? You should have just said that to begin with but I doubt thats why you said it .. One needs to wear knee high boots to keep up with what you type !
You are quick to put someone down and yet have no experience !


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

hengsthomas you look for arguments wherever you go and i could care less what you have to say...you bore me. Its not guts when your putting yourself and others in danger. Listen up - every time the coast guard has to respond to idiots that get into trouble, it places the crews in danger and costs the taxpayers alot of money just so some moron can claim he went out with a couple of his buddies in a small craft on the open Ocean or Great Lakes.

If you even had a clue how many coasties have died to save idiots it would shock you. So when you decide to be critical of me on this issue, you choose to open up a can of worms you have no experience with.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Kayak Kevin does lots of these trips and I bet has been caught in several storms..its all how you handle yourself and the vessel your in. Ive gotten caught in several storms in my 17ft with 5 plus foot waves but was able to handle them nicely and was able to find a calm spot behind a small island to wait it out and another time I beached the boat and went and ate at the restaurant at the oceanview pier..you would be amazed at how much a boat can handle with the right operator!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

mud said:


> Kayak Kevin does lots of these trips and I bet has been caught in several storms..its all how you handle yourself and the vessel your in. Ive gotten caught in several storms in my 17ft with 5 plus foot waves but was able to handle them nicely and was able to find a calm spot behind a small island to wait it out and another time I beached the boat and went and ate at the restaurant at the oceanview pier..you would be amazed at how much a boat can handle with the right operator!!


You shouldnt have said that .. Now you and KK are in the shallow gene pool 

I agree with you 100%


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emal7717 said:


> hengsthomas you look for arguments wherever you go and i could care less what you have to say...you bore me. Its not guts when your putting yourself and others in danger. Listen up - every time the coast guard has to respond to idiots that get into trouble, it places the crews in danger and costs the taxpayers alot of money just so some moron can claim he went out with a couple of his buddies in a small craft on the open Ocean or Great Lakes.
> 
> If you even had a clue how many coasties have died to save idiots it would shock you. So when you decide to be critical of me on this issue, you choose to open up a can of worms you have no experience with.


I am not looking for arguments .. You keep changing this thread to suit your BS . 1st a 17 isnt big enough and now the Ocean is too dangerous for small Crafts like Kayaks . You need to make up your mind .

BTW You dont know me or enough about me to say I dont have a clue while on the other hand you yourself stated your inexperience !
On and not all those CG died saving "Idiots" .. Take the most recent one who fell off a training boat ?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

mud said:


> Kayak Kevin does lots of these trips and I bet has been caught in several storms..its all how you handle yourself and the vessel your in. Ive gotten caught in several storms in my 17ft with 5 plus foot waves but was able to handle them nicely and was able to find a calm spot behind a small island to wait it out and another time I beached the boat and went and ate at the restaurant at the oceanview pier..you would be amazed at how much a boat can handle with the right operator!!


Man, I could learn some things from u!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

confidence in your gear and using yourhead can get you out of almost any situation


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

30, this is true. Very true. At the same time being inexperienced can be a hinderance as well..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"confidence in your gear and using yourhead can get you out of almost any situation"

"30, this is true. Very true. At the same time being inexperienced can be a hinderance as well.."

And that's what the whole post was about.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*17 footer*

these are some lucky guys the CG got there in 14 min...wow http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/11/boaters_are_rescued_off_coast.html JS


----------

